# Basting oil



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2011)

My sister gave me a bottle of basting oil. It's grapeseed oil, canola oil, various herbs and garlic flavor. The problem is, I really don't baste anything. It says to refrigerate after opening, so there is an apparent shelf life. Can this be cooked with? I'm thinking the herbs would burn if say I used it to sauté some veggies. Maybe it's only good for a slight drizzle at  the end.
Any suggestions or insight on this stuff? I never heard of a dedicated basting oil.


----------



## jennyema (Aug 11, 2011)

If it's not commercially made, throw it away.  BOTULISM.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2011)

I assume you could cook with it if you leave out the solids.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2011)

Infusing oil with flavor is actually pretty popular Jenny. I'm sure Wegman's took this into account when they put their name on it. Although I would rather it was flavor infused vodka...

I suppose I could strain it Andy, good call.
Or I could add lemon juice to it and use it for grilled veggies.

My guess is my sister couldn't find a use for it either, lol.


----------



## Andy M. (Aug 11, 2011)

You could use it to dress a salad or roasted veggies.  You could use it in a marinade.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2011)

I was thinking as a vinegar and oil salad dressing, too. Good suggestion again. I'm just not that familiar with grapeseed oil, other than MsMoffet uses it in her oil mixtures that she cooks with. I have no idea what grapeseed oil tastes like.
Maybe I'll go pick up some romaine to grill today and use it on that. I suppose if I gave it a taste test I would have a better idea what I might want to do with it, lol.


----------



## binny (Aug 11, 2011)

Basting oil is pretty much used for roasting . I wouldn't use it for sauteing may be too oily


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2011)

Thanks for your input, binny!


----------



## Snip 13 (Aug 11, 2011)

You can cook with it. basting oil is good for pan frying fish, meat and veg.
It's got a higher smoking point and it will be fine. The one you have sounds like it would be good for sauteing greens like baby spinach, asparagus tips, cabbage etc.


----------



## pacanis (Aug 11, 2011)

Hah! Look what a Google search turned up, lol.
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...-olive-oil-what-are-the-differences-4241.html


----------



## Oldvine (Aug 15, 2011)

I just just olive oil for basting grilled meats just before they come off the grill.  I have no suggestion for a fancy commercial stuff.


----------

